# FreeBSD ASLR



## kavitakr (Aug 10, 2020)

I see https://wiki.freebsd.org/ASLR will be available from FreeBSD 13.0.
Ref: 
https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&revision=343964





						[base] Revision 344121
					






					svnweb.freebsd.org
				



But in FreeBSD 12.1 release ,




Whats the current status?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 10, 2020)

[base] Revision 343964
					






					svnweb.freebsd.org
				





```
MFC after:	1 month
```

MFC


----------



## kavitakr (Aug 10, 2020)

Just to confirm SirDice , FreeBSD 12.1 supports ASLR for platforms i386/amd64 correct?

This wiki  https://wiki.freebsd.org/ASLR  says ASLR was added in13.0 current .It means now working ASLR is merged to 12.1  STABLE ?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 10, 2020)

The merge in -CURRENT was done 17 months ago. The MFC was one month after that: https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&revision=345067 That's about 8 months _before_ 12.1-RELEASE.


----------

